# Desert Dogs



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Went for a hike in the deserty Wasatch mountains


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome pics and adorable spoos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Your so lucky to have such beautiful wilderness in your town ! everyone looks great ! I think it was wise to get a puppy from Karen, we got a chance to meet another dog she bred name Malcom he was a nice dog also. You kind of favo Malcoms owner


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are Great pictures!!! Looks like everyone had a very nice hike! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great pictures,oh how I long for just a hill and really trees. The puppers look like they had a great time thanks for sharing.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like the kids had a great time! Where did you go?
V and V look like they're getting along great


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We went on a small trail just up the hill in front of our house, nothing like the one in SLC though.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like fun!

And... I love your shoes!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It was tons of fun! Pink flamingos FTW!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pics!! Oh how I need a good camera  Dogs are so cute(and you are too-love your hair)


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like such fun! They are so good to be off lead on a hike like that.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ADORABLE !!!!!!!!! :first:

I LOVE their "haircuts" - soooooo "gender appropriate" LOL : ))) !!! He looks like a rock-star and she is so girlie :cheer2: - such a perfect pair : )))))) !!!!

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice pictures. The dogs are very cute and it looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

As usual I enjoyed your pictures, they both look sooooo happy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely place for a walk with you furbies!! I can smell the mountain air from here. I love the third pic where Vienna looks like she is asking you what's up. And, I love your portrait too, of course. We need to get a walk in our woods very soon too as the colors are all coming in now.
_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wonderful pictures and your dogs are SO lovely. Sure had a great time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Kala, my camera is actually a pretty basic digital camera, lol, my friend took some AWESOME pics with her iphone, I'll have to post them up too.

Birdie, I didn't post all the pictures of them RUNNING AWAY! Lol, they got a little far ahead on the trail a couple times, but it was a slow morning and all I had to do was yell for them and they came hopping back.

Wishpoo, I'm actually working on growing Vienna's fro out too! I want to give her a nice bubble

Spoospirit, lol really with the third pic? I thought her expression was very "HERP? DERP HERPA DERP" and I lul at it every time

Everyone else, thanks tons!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

These are great pictures. I can't wait to get out hiking again. Our mornings are just about cool enough. OUr greyhound didn't like to hike so my husband is quite excited about taking Cosmo out(though Cosmo is a long way from the off leash hiking your dogs look like they do so well).

I was wondering if you'd mind if I showed these pictures to our groomer so I can tell her what I'd like her to do with Cosmo's topnot? I don't know how to proper describe it but I would like to see more of his eyes and I think your dogs look great here!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Go for it ^^ take whatever pics of mine you want


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Basically what I do with Vegas's topknot (which I assume is the look you're going for) is only cutting the normal poodle topknot to the start of his ears, then letting the rest of that grow long, then blending it into all the way down until the bottom of the neck (and into the ears, no line)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Zigyllu:

You are alive !!!

How is your boy doing.. How is it going with him

Hope all is well and that he is improving.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw fluffy, your dogs and you are adorable!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos, thanks a lot. I'm hoping the groomer can get us in tomorrow afternoon but she told me today she has a busy day booked. She likes me to bring him right now at the end of the day when the shop is quiet so he can get used to the experience. I'm goin to take this picture and what your wrote since I know I'll mess it all up trying to explain. 

Whitepoodles, yes, we're alive and doing well. I put a new thread in obedience if you're interested in our latest adventures.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a blast to see your photos! It's like being there, only without having to pull burrs from Chagall's fur. Your spoos are really, really wonderful, in looks and behavior. That off leash stuff is so impressive! I am having a devil of a time now that the acorns are dropping and the squirrels are scurrying around. Apparently Chagall needs to re-learn "come!". Either that or I need 2,000 humane traps to catch all the squirrels on our property.


----------



## ziggysmom (Sep 1, 2010)

your dogs are precious...i miss my standard!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great pic! nice trail - I take mine in the woods but hard to take pics


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are happy spoos!! Great shots.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

They're having a blast!


----------

